# DirecTV HD antenna....worth the money?



## skylark_pilot (Aug 29, 2003)

I am looking to get an HD TiVo from DirecTV and was wondering if the DirecTV HD Antenna is worth the $49. How is the quality? Reception? Good Value?


----------



## Brave Sir Robin (May 1, 2004)

skylark_pilot said:


> I am looking to get an HD TiVo from DirecTV and was wondering if the DirecTV HD Antenna is worth the $49. How is the quality? Reception? Good Value?


I'm in Socal and I'm having a good experience with it. The installer put it on the roof and pointed it at Mt Wilson. My OTA channels are coming in fine. I don't even know what it looks like but it's small - I can't see it from the ground. Maybe there's better out there, but this worked for me.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm 25 or so miles from the tower and the antenna didn't pick up anything. It really depends on how close you are.

www.antennaweb.org will give you some help with determining distance and direction from towers, and will also give you suggestions for the best antenna.


----------



## skylark_pilot (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks, 

According to antennaweb.org I am 50 miles away from the majority of my HDTV stations (Mt. Wilson). DirecTV offers the major networks in HD, hopefully I can pull in the few other channels (PBS) via antenna.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I believe some folks here have had success with larger antennas. I used the Channel Master 4228 and get great reception. What type of antenna did antennaweb suggest you would need?

Do you live in a subdivision which restricts large antennas?


----------



## pjdoogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Their OTA install never worked for me. I put a Radio Shack VU-120 in the attic and everything comes in well (20 miles from towers through trees and nearby high power lines).


----------



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

The antennae they bundle is garbage. Get a CM solution.


----------



## skylark_pilot (Aug 29, 2003)

So is there a noticable difference between HD content coming from DirecTV (mpeg) and HD content coming from OTA? The D* customer service rep said that most people who have HD locals from D* do not get the $49 antenna.

--skylark_pilot


BTW...antennaweb.org says I need a Large Multidirectional Antenna or Small Directional Antenna with pre-amp and a Medium Directional Antenna to cover all the digital stations.


----------



## MoInSTL (Jan 25, 2006)

They use the 2-bay double bowtie instead of the older clip-on ones. Once I got it higher on the roof it pulled in all 4 networks with good signal strength. I talked D* into giving it to me free so it was a good value. According to antennaweb I need a medium directional. I can't get the local PBS station all the time but since it's free I can't complain. I'm about 14 miles from the towers. 

I also tried a Square Shooter and only got 2 network channels. It did not work for me but others have had good success. Same thing with D*'s antenna except it pulled in the opposite 2 the Square Shooter didn't get. Once I got it up higher it worked fine.

They are not garbage if they work for you. However, it will probably not work in your situation.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

IF it works for you the $49 dtv antenna is a decent deal considering that is installed price. if it doesn't work then not worth zippo to ya.

at 50 miles you would pretty much need a large directional unit.

try warren electronics for a good selection of ota antennas. like the channel master 4228.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I use the CM 4228.

It's a big ole' thing, but it works extremely well.


----------



## uclakidd (Dec 28, 2003)

DirecTV CSR told me that since they're installing a 5-LNB dish, I don't need the OTA antenna to receive Local channels, is this true?

I live in the Los Angeles market.


----------



## Brave Sir Robin (May 1, 2004)

uclakidd said:


> DirecTV CSR told me that since they're installing a 5-LNB dish, I don't need the OTA antenna to receive Local channels, is this true?
> 
> I live in the Los Angeles market.


It depends on the hardware you have and will be using in the future.

First, ensure that they are indeed installing a 5-LNB. That's what they told me but the installer actually installed a 3-LNB. Second, a 5-LNB will indeed give you the ability to receive LA locals in HD via satellite in MPEG-2 today and in MPEG-4 tomorrow.

But, when LA HD locals go to MPEG-4 you will need a new receiver to be able to receive the signal (the R20 already exists but the HD DVR for MPEG-4 is not out yet - I think DTV are saying later this year). If you don't have an R20 and want to keep using what you have, your MPEG-2 capable gear won't get the HD locals in MPEG-4. Having said all that, knowledgeable experts on this forum (more expert than me for sure) have stated that OTA signals will be in MPEG-2 for the forseeable future. I need that to be the case as I want to use my HR10-250 HD DVR to record stuff for the next few years. Also, in my comparisons, the OTA HD picture quality is better than the DTV picture.


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

I am in Tallahassee, FL and had been asking and asking for it and they won't do it.
Locals here quoted me $200 and no guarantee as well as not able to tell me up front which antenna I am getting. Locally here in Tallahassee requires VHF-UHF since NBC broadcast on CH-2 (VHF).


----------



## JFC1976 (Aug 31, 2006)

Any recommendation for what people's preferred antennas are? Here are my distances for the various local digital broadcasts (and their *distances*):

DTV // Antenna Type // Call Sign // Channel // Network // City // State // Compass Orientation // Miles From // Frequency Assignment
*	yellow - uhf	WVIT-DT	30.1	NBC	NEW BRITAIN	CT 332°	*12.2mi* 35
*	yellow - uhf	WTIC-DT	31.1	FOX	HARTFORD	CT 333°	*12.4mi	*31
*	yellow - uhf	WFSB-DT	3.1	CBS	HARTFORD	CT 349°	*15.8mi	*33
*	yellow - uhf	WEDH-DT	45	PBS	HARTFORD	CT	 333°	*12.4mi* 45
*	yellow - uhf	WUVN-DT	18.1	UNI	HARTFORD	CT 349°	*15.7mi	*46
*	blue - vhf	WWLP-DT	22.1	NBC	SPRINGFIELD	MA 12°	*35.7mi* 11
*	blue - vhf	WTNH-DT	10.1	ABC	NEW HAVEN	CT 249°	*17.5mi* 10

Also does anyone have a screenshot of what the reception looks like using one of these antennas? How about the sound quality (how many channels, etc)?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

There are too many other factors that can affect reception besides distance and direction. Such as hills and buildings, etc. For example I'm 9 miles from my towers all in the same direction. The ch frequencies are 4, 7, 8, and 42 so I needed a VHF/UHF antenna. I have a hill between me and the towers. I ended up with a large directional antenna mounted on my roof. 

In your case, I doubt the DirecTV supplied antenna would work at all. Especially since you have at least three different directions.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Are all of the channels that currently broadcast on UHF frequencies going to switch back to VHF once they shut down the analog broadcasts? I truly hope not because my CM 4248 UHF antenna works great. I get all of the D.C. channels perfectly (except UPN 20, which last time I checked was still broadcasting with an extremely weak signal, and I never watched anything on UPN anyway). I hope they continue to use the current channel frequencies, and I can't imagine I'm alone in that regard.


----------



## thebarge (May 3, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> I hope they continue to use the current channel frequencies, and I can't imagine I'm alone in that regard.


You aren't alone, I ordered a CM4228 on Monday and it was delivered today, unfortunately I'm at work. But I did read that the 4228 can pick up VHF as long as the weather is calm and not windy. I sure hope it can since FOX and NBC are both in VHF in my area (~ 30 miles away). I just hope I can get it up in my attic since wife doesn't want an ugly antenna on the house. If not, I guess it gets returned!


----------



## JFC1976 (Aug 31, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> In your case, I doubt the DirecTV supplied antenna would work at all. Especially since you have at least three different directions.


If not the DirecTV antenna, will the Channel Master 4228 work?

I assume that WTNH would be a problem... but what is the radius (in degrees) of something like the CM 4228?

These are the ones, I care about... but I'm assuming WTNH (ABC) is a lost cause down there in New Haven (i.e. 100 degrees away from Hartford):

* yellow - uhf WVIT-DT 30.1 NBC NEW BRITAIN CT 332° 12.2mi 35
* yellow - uhf WTIC-DT 31.1 FOX HARTFORD CT 333° 12.4mi 31
* yellow - uhf WFSB-DT 3.1 CBS HARTFORD CT 349° 15.8mi 33
* blue - vhf WTNH-DT 10.1 ABC NEW HAVEN CT 249° 17.5mi 10

Thanks!


----------



## berth (Nov 4, 2003)

Jfc*, My situation is very similar to JimSpence's but I have found the 4228 to be pretty directional. I am having to point it between two sets of transmitters that are only 10 or 15 degrees apart. I'm not particularly happy with the results but I have tried several different set ups and I'm now waiting to decide to either stay with D* and go with mpeg4 or switch to Comcast or Verizon FIBs.

Given the distances between the transmitters, you may have to go with a less directional antenna. There is a half size 4228 that you might consider. It is very dependent on what is between you and the transmitters. If there are fewer obstructions your results will be better.

Plan on doing some experiments with different antennas. There are some who have used multiple, very directional antennas to point at transmitters that are very far apart and then used combiners. The AVSForum has a forum that is focused on reception in different areas and you may be able to find someone close to you that you can learn from.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?daysprune=&f=45

As you repeatedly climb on the roof to make changes, remind yourself that the cost of this antenna set up is small compared to the cost of the DVR and TV but realize that for some, getting a good signal to the receiver can be the biggest challenge.

Good luck.

bert


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

I live in SW FL, midway between Tampa and Ft. Myers. The majority of my Digital stations are over 60 miles away from my location. I purchased an antennas direct DB8 antenna and receive all the Tampa stations and the majority of the Ft. Myers stations. Just make sure you use quality quad shielded RG6 cable and a good preamp/amp combo and you should be fine.

I also replaced the internal RG59 cables inside the box with RG6, put in a new splitter, and the majority of my stations come in at signal strengths between high 70's to 80's.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Winegard HD8200P. Consider no other at 50 miles out.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I have the 42*4*8, it's the same design as the 4228, but half the size, because I couldn't get the 4228 through the opening for my attic. It would only have helped me pick up the Baltimore channels, so it really wasn't worth the effort to figure out a way to get it in there, if there even was one.

I believe its listed as a directional UHF antenna on CM's web site.


----------



## JFC1976 (Aug 31, 2006)

Are there any "OTA HD Antennas for Dummies" webpages out there? You guys lost me at "amp/pre-amp combo"... 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

JFC1976 said:


> Are there any "OTA HD Antennas for Dummies" webpages out there? You guys lost me at "amp/pre-amp combo"...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Try these folks:

http://www.hometheaterspot.com/htsthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=UBB55


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

skylark_pilot said:


> So is there a noticable difference between HD content coming from DirecTV (mpeg) and HD content coming from OTA?


As far as I can tell, the OTA locals picture quality is way better than the HD content I receive over the DTV dish. However, I don't have the Directv HD locals (neither mpeg-2 nor mpeg-4) so I can't make a direct comparison.


----------



## Bitz69 (Jul 29, 2000)

jennifer said:


> I believe some folks here have had success with larger antennas. I used the Channel Master 4228 and get great reception. What type of antenna did antennaweb suggest you would need?
> 
> Do you live in a subdivision which restricts large antennas?


they can't buylaw restrict your antenna.. if it's on your property.


----------

